# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أجمل ما قال فاروق جويدة " العيون الحزينة "

## صفاء عطاالله

*العيون الحزينة ..* 


*عُيونك بحر من الحزن يجري ..* 

*وقلبي يخاف العيون الحزينة* 

*تُعانق قلبي فيجري إليها ..* 

*وآه من الشوق لو تعرفينه* 

*علي أي أرض سألقي الرحال ..*

*وقد كسر الموج قلب السفينة* 

*قلاع توارت .. وبحر عنيد ..* 

*وعمر من الحزن جافي سنينه* 

*أخاف عليك غدا من جراحي ..* 

*فقد أدمن الجرح يوما أنينه* 

*لماذا أُحبك ما دمت ضوءا ..* 

*سيوقظُ عيني .. ولن أستبينه ؟* 

*لماذا أحبك .. ما دمت سهما* 

*يُطارد قلبا .. يود السكينة ؟* 

*دعي الموج يهدأ فوق الرمال* 

*وينسي علي الشط يوما ... حنينه* 


 ** * **

----------


## طارق عطاالله

*عُيونك بحر من الحزن يجري ..*
*وقلبي يخاف العيون الحزينة* 
* تسلمين يااختاه على حسن الاختيار*
*                         تقبلي مروري*

----------

